# Van vs. Tri-Rail Train at Oakland Park Blvd.



## AlanB (Apr 26, 2004)

> Even with lights flashing and bells ringing, those who saw the van heading for the crossing gate and a fast moving train said there just wasn't time to stop.
> "The gates were already down, so at that point he locked up his brakes. He took the gate out and hit the train," said John Lang, a Lauderdale Lakes fire-rescue lieutenant who saw the crash between the Ford Econoline van and the Tri-Rail train about 8:07 a.m. at the CSX tracks at Oakland Park Boulevard just west of Interstate 95.


This one's from your neck of the woods Battalion. Apparently the driver wasn't paying attention, although they haven't released the full findings yet. The sad  story from the Sun Sentinel.


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Apr 26, 2004)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## engine999 (Apr 26, 2004)

AlanB said:


> > Even with lights flashing and bells ringing, those who saw the van heading for the crossing gate and a fast moving train said there just wasn't time to stop.
> > "The gates were already down, so at that point he locked up his brakes. He took the gate out and hit the train," said John Lang, a Lauderdale Lakes fire-rescue lieutenant who saw the crash between the Ford Econoline van and the Tri-Rail train about 8:07 a.m. at the CSX tracks at Oakland Park Boulevard just west of Interstate 95.
> 
> 
> This one's from your neck of the woods Battalion. Apparently the driver wasn't paying attention, although they haven't released the full findings yet. The sad  story from the Sun Sentinel.


Thats pretty common down here.  It is alittle to easy to get a licencse in this state. You can stand at a tri-rail station and watch countless cars go around the gates as teh train approaches.


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 26, 2004)

Oddly enough the trainset that hit the van (Engine 804-Cab Car 507) was one that Jon and I were on the day before when it worked as P648/P651.


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Apr 26, 2004)

engine999 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > > Even with lights flashing and bells ringing, those who saw the van heading for the crossing gate and a fast moving train said there just wasn't time to stop.
> ...


Come over here the last trip i made we just missed a car by about 6 inches they act dumb down here.


----------



## engine999 (Apr 26, 2004)

Maybe dumb is not localized.


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Apr 26, 2004)

engine999 said:


> Maybe dumb is not localized.


I think DUMB is just down here in the SOUTH :lol:


----------



## engine999 (Apr 26, 2004)

I think it is concentrated in the south with pockets everywhere else. :lol:


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Apr 26, 2004)

engine999 said:


> I think it is concentrated in the south with pockets everywhere else. :lol:


I have never seen so many people run the gates like they do down here back in Michigan it,s not that common.And also down here thers not enough trains running. :lol:


----------



## engine999 (Apr 26, 2004)

Maybe they wait at the gates for the trains to come.


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Apr 26, 2004)

engine999 said:


> Maybe they wait at the gates for the trains to come.


They do but down here they just go around and right in front of you.I fear for my life sometimes.


----------



## battalion51 (May 16, 2004)

Apparently the accident did a real number on Cab Car 507 as they will reportedly have to redo the entire front end of the car. Ouch, especially considering it was one of the 5 good cab cars. Now they are having to use two Urban Transit Cab Cars in order to operate the 6 trainsets needed for weekday service.


----------



## Conrail (Dec 1, 2004)

there is a set of laws for trains in PA :angry:


----------

